# .243 Win ammo



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

This is a popular round for younger hunters. If you have a younger hunter these 19 rounds are free to them. I no longer have a .243 so I have zero use for them. Yes they are pretty old, but so am I, and I still work pretty good.... Call or PM, I'm in North Pensacola just south of east Kingsfield Rd.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

gone, a 10 year old will shoot 'em up... lol


----------



## Crisis Management (Aug 12, 2020)

Hard to find indeed! Y'all let me know if y'all know of a place we can purchase some... we are looking. None in Spanish Fort area.
thanks!


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

I need some too for my 9 Yr old grandson


----------

